# Yamaha snowblowers



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

New to the site and thought I would post some pix of "the fleet" which I am getting ready as winter is coming soon here in NH


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Fleet of snowblowers*

Welcome to the forum. That's quite the start of an armada you have there. I was surprised the other month, seeing my first Yamaha snowblower ad. I had no idea a machine was sold under that name. Unless I missed it, I didn't see anything relating to size of them, how big are they? Also, assuming you have maintenance done on them, how difficult is it to get parts for them?

It's always good to see something new, but it's even better with details


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

I can tell you these were not in this shape when I got them! Mostly I just had to tear down, clean, adjust and lube them. As with most older second hand machine it pays to do a thorough carb cleaning too. With a few exceptions parts are not a problem but they are proprietary and do cost like a Honda. Luckily these have excellent build quality and with maintenance do not wear out. Consequently you do not have to buy parts very often but online you can find most anything for them. Not sure of the exact year on these but Yamaha quit selling in the US after 1997. I picked them up off of Craigslist at the lower end of what these sell for and then refurbish them. I just fabricated a drift cutter today for the 624 models. This part was $69.11 online and I made it out of old flat bar stock I had that came off a garage door so I saved a lot. Other than build quality the engine is the best part of a Yamaha. They are mounted with rubber isolation snubbers to cut down vibration and run pretty quietly. These will throw a good 40+ feet as they run at a higher RPM than other snowblowers and have very tight impeller clearance.


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

The 624's are 6+ HP with a 24 inch cut and the 828 is 8+ HP with a 28 inch cut. Power is rated at 4,000 RPM.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Those look pretty nice! I saw my first Yamaha lawn tractor last summer, and was not impressed. Not sure how long they made them. 

Their blowers look a bunch better.


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks abumpa, they are built like a tank. I have a honda as well and it works just as good but the Yamahas are so unique and robust looking that I ended up with 3! I had a John Deere that felt like a cheap toy by comparison.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

I see that you have Yamahas with tires and tracks. Do you feel that there is any real difference between the 2 of them as to how well they handle in the snow/ice? Do you feel that one dominates over the other? Im curious as I have an old Gilson 10hp 32" and had at one point thought about fabing up a track set up on it, but not having any experience using tracks and some incite from fellow members I opted against it. Still curious how tracks compare to tires. 

Your machines look amazing by the way too. You did a great job with them.

Cody


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Now those are impressive machines! I'd say it's too bad Yamaha quit selling here.


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

snowman11,

Thanks for the compliment on the machines I really like the Yamahas and the build quality that comes with.

Tracks: love the rock solid feel, these have a step that you use to lift or lower the auger housing into several pre-set positions and it never moves once locked in, the lowest position is "scraper" mode and you never have to lift up on the handles to keep the auger housing close to the ground, the highest position is "transport" mode for keeping the housing up high so you can move around when not actually blowing and you do not have to push down on the handles, there are a couple positions in between these extremes plus a "floating" mode for when you do not want the auger locked in any position (like a wheel model). Many comment that a track machine is hard to manuever but I have found that is not really that tough, it is easier to turn a wheel machine around corners but you can turn a track machine too. It will also climb steps if the rise is not to severe. I would say if you have a long straight driveway tracks are great. The only drawback is if you hit a really tough headwall at the end of the drive these will ride up or climb the pile but in scrape mode that is minimized. 

Having said all that it gets down to preference. It takes a little experience using a track machine to get them to do what you want but tracks are all Yamaha sells now so they must have something going for them


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

That's an awesome fleet, mcbnh; the Yamaha snowblowers certainly look like very heavy duty machines! 

Is this your first year with these snowblowers or have you used them before?


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

Wayne 195,

Thanks for the compliment. These are heavy duty have held up over the 20 odd years since they were new. 

I am in the third season with these Yamahas. I was tired of lesser quality snowblowers and began a search to upgrade. So I bought a used Honda HS624 and shortly after found a Yamaha and was intrigued. After looking at it I ended up buying it. Long story short two more were available shortly after and I bought them too thinking that I would need them for parts. I began to fiddle with them and shortly realized that with a little adjusting back to factory specs they all came back to life without spending a lot on parts (which turned out to be readily available after all). 

Clearly I do not need all of these but working on stuff is like therapy for me and the challenge of taking someones "throw away" item and making it work is very satisfying. An added benefit is the envy factor of my neighbors when I'm throwing 50 feet and they cannot get their machine started. 

So for now I might look like the old lady with too many cats but I fear no snowstorm!


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

Now you sound like me, "I fear no snow storm!" 
My Gilson is a 1976 10hp 32" and it is a tank in the snow. The neighbors laugh at it because they all have little tinker toys compared to it. I love it though. It gets the job done and then some.

Cody


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

"Clearly I do not need all of these but working on stuff is like therapy for me and the challenge of taking someones "throw away" item and making it work is very satisfying. An added benefit is the envy factor of my neighbors when I'm throwing 50 feet and they cannot get their machine started."

I like you're thinking! I have a feeling our garages look very much alike.


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> "Clearly I do not need all of these but working on stuff is like therapy for me and the challenge of taking someones "throw away" item and making it work is very satisfying. An added benefit is the envy factor of my neighbors when I'm throwing 50 feet and they cannot get their machine started."
> 
> I like you're thinking! I have a feeling our garages look very much alike.


I agree with the both of you on this one. Nothing trumps the feeling of doing something yourself and haveing that feeling of accomplishment. Gotta love it! 

Cody


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

Down to one blower now, a Honda HS624. Had to sell the Yamaha fleet to raise cash for son's dental work. Never thought this would happen but since Monday I paid college tuition, real estate taxes, and tomorrow is my sons oral surgery. A really tough week!


----------



## Snowmann2011 (Apr 5, 2011)

mcbnh said:


> Down to one blower now, a Honda HS624. Had to sell the Yamaha fleet to raise cash for son's dental work. Never thought this would happen but since Monday I paid college tuition, real estate taxes, and tomorrow is my sons oral surgery. A really tough week!


WOW!! Sorry to hear that. But when it comes to family I would have done the same thing. Good luck to your son. Keep us up to speed if you find any new Yamahas along the way.

Cody


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bills*

That sucks, been there - done that and it's no fun. If it's still around there has been a Yamaha on the local CL for a couple weeks here (just tempting you) 

At least you have something as a fall-back for now and can watch for replacements when the opportunity presents itself. Besides that, you wanted something else to wrench on (just teasing).


----------



## mcbnh (Oct 14, 2011)

Its all good, each of us on this forum is probably similar in that we do this cause we enjoy it as a hobby but realize possessions come second. I did see the Yamaha on CL and actually called (I'm hopeless!). Believe me, this is not cry me a river stuff and my buyer was totally psyched to get them. He actually called the same day to tell me he had an offer for one that was close to what he paid me for the lot. Like a kid he cannot wait for big snow and I'm glad someone else can enjoy these now.


----------

